# NYC teacher calls for vehicular attack on mourning NYPD officers



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

In case you missed it, the funeral for slain NYPD Detective Jason Rivera was held on Friday. The procession route for the funeral was lined with thousands upon thousands of police officers and other first responders. They created a type of human wave as the hearse passed by, all raising their hands to salute their fallen comrade. Some of the aerial views of the tribute were truly stunning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487119235411234827

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487141381676187654
Unfortunately, not everyone was feeling the spirit of paying tribute to the life of the officer who was murdered during a cowardly ambush. One New York City public school teacher took to Instagram and posted a suggestion that someone might want to take a vehicle and plow into the sea of police officers. Christopher Flanigan, a math teacher in Brooklyn, received an immediate response and is probably wishing he’d kept his opinions to himself about now.

_"A public city school teacher posted an Instagram story Saturday that appeared to encourage violence against police mourning the murder of detective Jason Rivera, drawing outrage from members of New York’s Finest._
_
Christopher Flanigan, who teaches math at Coney Island Prep in Brooklyn according to his LinkedIn page, posted an overhead shot of thousands of officers lining Fifth Avenue for Rivera’s funeral Friday St. Patrick’s Cathedral. The post was captioned, “5/30/20: NYPD SUV drives into a crowd of protestors. Ideal conditions for reciprocity.”

The incident Flanigan referenced happened in the wake of the George Floyd police murder, when an NYPD vehicle drove through a group of Brooklyn protestors that were demonstrating the Minnesota man’s death."_

Flanigan was referring to an incident that took place during one of the BLM riots back in May of 2020. A police vehicle that was blocked off by a crowd of rioters wound up driving through the group. There were no injuries as a result of the incident and most officials blamed the protesters and rioters for failing to clear the way for emergency vehicles. But this deranged person apparently felt that intentionally plowing a car into a sea of mourning law enforcement officers would be “reciprocity.”

This is one of the people responsible for educating children in New York City. How is this acceptable? Just imagine what else he’s filling the students’ heads with beyond basic mathematics. The _Post_ called Flanigan to request a comment, but he hung up the phone immediately upon realizing the caller was a reporter. It would seem that he’s not quite as free with his commentary and opinions now.

Unfortunately, Flanigan wasn’t the only person venting about the funeral procession on social media. Jacqueline Guzman, who is apparently an actress working with a Broadway production company called Face to Face Films, filmed herself walking along one of the side streets adjacent to the funeral procession. While she didn’t advocate direct violence against the police, she complained bitterly about the inconvenience of some streets being temporarily closed off and seemed to blame Jason Rivera for his own murder. She posted the video to TikTok and quickly learned that not everyone would stand for that sort of offensive behavior.

_“We do not need to shut down most of Lower Manhattan because one cop died for probably doing his job incorrectly. They kill people who are under 22 every single day for no good reason and we don’t shut down the city for them,” said Jacqueline Guzman on the clip, which appeared on TikTok under then handle @vinylboobs._
_
Guzman spoke as she filmed herself Friday walking down an empty street, which had been barricaded off. She went on to pan the camera to the closed street.
_
_“Like this is f–king ridiculous. This is f–king ridiculous. What if somebody is having a heart attack in this area. Nobody can get to them because it’s all blocked off for one f–king cop,”_ she ranted.
One has to wonder what sort of complaints Guzman raised during the BLM riots when all of the streets were blocked off by people who never filed for a permit to hold an organized protest. Did she post a rant about that as well? After all, no ambulance would have been able to make it through those crowds either.

Face to Face Films quickly learned of her now-deleted video and responded within hours. The company said it had been “made aware of an insensitive video,” going on to announce that Guzman “is no longer a member of our company.”

You don’t generally see the left canceling one of their own, so that was rather refreshing. It was certainly more than you’ll see happening to Mr. Flanigan. His New York teachers’ union is probably already celebrating him as a hero.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Teachers. The real hero’s....or so I’ve been told...by them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Justifies parents ensuring monitoring of their kids in class. ALL schools should have video of classes that people can log in and watch. As for him, fuck him. I hope some parents take him on…


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Mister Flanigan, apparently a scumsucking pile of rotting onions. 
Ms. Guzman, apparently an *UNEMPLOYED* scumsucking pile or rotting onions. 
Good for Face to Face Films for doing the correct and honorable thing.

And the video from above the funeral, my God that's impressive and at the same time, heartbreaking. RIP Officer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Next time I'm in NYC, unfortunately my daughter lives there, I'll puke on Mr. Flanigans shoes......


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Sooo, what happened to this scum sucking math teacher?

I'm guessing nothing... 😡


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Holy shit he actually got fired!

He seems to be a protected class though... so who knows for how long.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sometimes…a GOOD beating is needed…


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

NYC math teacher loses job over cops ‘reciprocity’ Instagram post


Chris Flanigan, who posted an anti-cop Instagram post about the funeral of detective Jason Rivera is no longer an employee of Coney Island Prep school.




nypost.com





What an absolute coward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wish I could believe that he was simply pointing out the vulnerability of a large crowd of cops. It IS a good point that any lunatic who hated cops could easily wipe out many in one try at any Police funeral. It's sadly very true. Yet, I have a serious problem believing or accepting that's all he was doing. He should have, if he was sincere, 'explained' his meaning immediately after his comments were posted instead of waiting until he was fired. Sorry, Flannie, I don't believe you.


----------

